# medics heat warning



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

All right preppers *LISTEN UP AND GATHER AROUND-*
it's getting hot out there( yes I know some of you live were it is always hot)
drink water- not red bull ,not soda, not beer, nor coffee drink freaking water H2o clear gold !!!!!!!
limit yourself on outdoor activities and take breaks for cooling down frequently say 10 minutes for ever 60 out in the heat and drink more water always have a bottle ready to go love it like it and drink more of it.
watch your family members remind them to what? *I CAN"T HEAR YOU *that's right drink more water 
find shade get out of the sun if there isn't any improvise use an rain umbrella so you don't want to look silly or like a sissy -well when i see you on my ER table let's see how sissy you look then.
if you got little ones watch them like a starving hawk make them drink some water every hour even a little bit say 1/2 cup if there is no shade YOU PROVIDE THEM WITH SHADE use your body for something other than a bullet magnet
keep an eye on the elderly -don't you point at me like that- I can still wipe my azz- make sure they are OK ask them and wait for a coherent response.
now go and drink more water.

this has been a safety message from you friendly neighborhood medic --ROCK ON


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Yup, and if you decide to visit an arid region, like the southwest, please understand that you will not be wet. Your sweat evaporates so quickly that your shirt will be dry - not like back home in Alabama or Florida. You won't even know your water is being sucked out of you. I tell people to drink enough to keep your urine light colored. That may be more than a gallon a day. 8 glasses a day is a myth when temps go up.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Was just outside clearing around the cactus. Now I'm inside drinking a room temperature glass of water. After I'm done, I'll drink cold water, or even apple juice. Gonna head back out there in a few. Let the sun move just a hair and I'll be getting shade 

Stay hydrated folks. Prepping will be the last thing on your mind if you're not alive anymore!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Watch out for the cactus, too! One embedded spine and you can easily develop cellulitis, possibly leading to osteomylitis, gangrene and even death! Saw a case of cactus related finger joint infection just last week that needed surgery. One of the post SHTF hazards to avoid, along with cuts and burns.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Watch out for the cactus, too! One embedded spine and you can easily develop cellulitis, possibly leading to osteomylitis, gangrene and even death! Saw a case of cactus related finger joint infection just last week that needed surgery. One of the post SHTF hazards to avoid, along with cuts and burns.


Oh wow. I didn't know that! Thank you for the tip!

I was more worried about pulling weeds from around the blackberry. Them vines are hidden, so if you think you have a handful of weeds, squeeze gently, because there's a surprise hidden in there!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ouch! Hope you have gloves!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll have to remember that, as soon as I turn my furnace down


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

OK, I'm thinking "water" is probably a code word for "beer" right?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

topgun said:


> OK, I'm thinking "water" is probably a code word for "beer" right?


Beer has water in it! That counts?!? Right?!?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Ouch! Hope you have gloves!


Yeah I have gloves, but I have what my sister lovingly refers to as ogre fingers. Thick/fat. So not a lot of gloves fit right.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The big leather work gloves should fit. Yesterday was around a bit doing different things, then at the end of the day had a little cook out. I couldn't stop drinking fluids at the cook out. I think I drank a liter and a half plus a soda. I don't know if I was dehydrated but I was very thirsty.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

kevincali said:


> Beer has water in it! That counts?!? Right?!?


I know you are kidding.

As a lifelong Floridian I can tell you that drinking alcohol in hot weather is not good at all. Ever notice how you pee so much when you drink beer? And how thirsty you are the next morning? You do not want your body's cells to be sucked dry when they need to be kept wet as a matter of life or death.

And if you are outdoors in the heat and wait until you are thirsty before drinking water, you have waited too long. Drink several glasses before you go out, and keep drinking during your chores or whatever you are doing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, Gatorade and these other "sport drinks" are not as good as plain water.
Plain water is the best, it's what your body needs, not a bunch of chemicals.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

amen brother watcher of the paddy of rice.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

or should I say all father of the rice paddy


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Funny, I tried this when a large group of family went to Disney world in Florida in AUGUST. I got laughed out of the park, all is normal, I took care of my wife and kids. These are the same folks who don't prepare for anything other than buying new shoes to go out partying. Whatever, I give up.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

laughing doesn't kill you -in my ways I laugh back and everybody does the flop drink more water -hydrate or die.


----------



## Waterborne (Jun 8, 2015)

living in SC where it gets Africa hot and twice the humidity hydration is definitely important. I easily drain 3Liter camelbak bladders in 2-3 hours during July and August. However I also love Gatorade. I have a few cans of the Gatorade powder squirreled away in the pantry. After spending all day in the heat cutting wood or gardening, or even worse doing a security patrol in a plate carrier with AR500 plates you are gonna be sweating out a lot more than just water, you are losing electrolytes as well and these are necessary for both your heart and your skeletal muscles. Stay hydrated but don't forget to stock up some Gatorade powder as well.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Use pedialyte instead of sports drinks. The sports drinks contain a lot of sugar and that keeps your body from absorbing the water and electrolytes. It takes a lot of water for the body to process sugar and alcohol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The mention of Gatorade should not be scoffed at.
While everybody knows that water is essential to life, electrolytes are just as essential to your nervous system.
If you are sweating, you are losing precious minerals required for your nerves to function properly.
They should be replaced just like the water you're losing.
However, don't go for the high sugar drinks.
Low calorie options are perfectly fine unless you're needing energy for some sports activity. (which you shouldn't be doing in such heat)
These drinks should *NOT* replace the water you should be drinking, but rather supplement it.

EDIT: Dangit Paul, that'll teach me to refresh the page before submitting. :razz:


----------



## Waterborne (Jun 8, 2015)

sugar is definitely needed for the central nervous system. Without potassium and sodium you can start having serious muscle cramps not to mention possible heart problems.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Waterborne said:


> sugar is definitely needed for the central nervous system. Without potassium and sodium you can start having serious muscle cramps not to mention possible heart problems.


I figure in the USA sugar is not low in the normal diet. You don't lose sugar through sweating so you don't need it in your hydration fluids. Pedialyte is made to balance electrolytes and fluids while Gatoraide is made for men in the prime of their lives doing physical work that exceeds what most folks do when working "hard". Those guys on the football field need the sugar - the rest of us need balanced electrolytes and water.


----------



## Waterborne (Jun 8, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I figure in the USA sugar is not low in the normal diet. You don't lose sugar through sweating so you don't need it in your hydration fluids. Pedialyte is made to balance electrolytes and fluids while Gatoraide is made for men in the prime of their lives doing physical work that exceeds what most folks do when working "hard". Those guys on the football field need the sugar - the rest of us need balanced electrolytes and water.


No you don't lose sugar through sweat but you do lose calories during exertion which means you have to replace those calories. That's why hungry people don't make the best decisions. In normal day to day life you probably don't need any extra sugar but this being a prepping forum and discussing possible life after SHTF people are going to be burning a lot more calories than they are now. Digging a hole for an outhouse and moving rail road ties all day takes more calories than a football game. Those healthy guys on the field are gonna be a lot more tolerant to dehydration and exertion than those not used to a lot of manual labor thus Gatorade is probably better suited to less athletic people's needs after hours upon hours of hard work.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Waterborne said:


> living in SC where it gets Africa hot and twice the humidity hydration is definitely important. I easily drain 3Liter camelbak bladders in 2-3 hours during July and August. However I also love Gatorade. I have a few cans of the Gatorade powder squirreled away in the pantry. After spending all day in the heat cutting wood or gardening, or even worse doing a security patrol in a plate carrier with AR500 plates you are gonna be sweating out a lot more than just water, you are losing electrolytes as well and these are necessary for both your heart and your skeletal muscles. Stay hydrated but don't forget to stock up some Gatorade powder as well.


he said Africa hot -- " like tarzan couldn't take this kind of hot LOL
keep em rolling


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Waterborne said:


> No you don't lose sugar through sweat but you do lose calories during exertion which means you have to replace those calories. That's why hungry people don't make the best decisions. In normal day to day life you probably don't need any extra sugar but this being a prepping forum and discussing possible life after SHTF people are going to be burning a lot more calories than they are now. Digging a hole for an outhouse and moving rail road ties all day takes more calories than a football game. Those healthy guys on the field are gonna be a lot more tolerant to dehydration and exertion than those not used to a lot of manual labor thus Gatorade is probably better suited to less athletic people's needs after hours upon hours of hard work.


Waterborne, Sugar is the last thing you will want in a SHTF time. You need something with complex carbs, protein, fat, and vitamins and minerals. The last thing you need is energy that goes away completely in an hour. Look at what climers eat going up Everest - there's enough oil in what they eat to run a diesel up the mountain!


----------



## Waterborne (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm not saying you need to live off of sugar but the sugar in Gatorade is definitely useful.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

*WARNING< WARNING -DANGER CARL ROBINSON*-(or who ever)
across the country (USA) for the next few days the temp will be in the 90's 
SO watch your pets buddies kids and family friends -always have some water available and do be a hero by example take breaks every hour drink water when outside show them how it is done. the sun will seem more intense like radiating down on you during this time so again be safe and DRINK MORE WATER


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Will... Will Robinson.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That show was aired in the mid 60's - you have a good memory but you are showing your age...

I guess I just did the same... Oh well, I'm an old fart


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

PaulS said:


> That show was aired in the mid 60's - you have a good memory but you are showing your age...
> 
> I guess I just did the same... Oh well, I'm an old fart


Oh, I conceal my age quite well, trust me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PaulS said:


> That show was aired in the mid 60's - you have a good memory but you are showing your age...
> 
> I guess I just did the same... Oh well, I'm an old fart


If it makes you feel any better, they made a movie out of the series back in 98.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

NOW you tell me!

I must have missed it, probably too busy building working on the homestead or shooting, teaching, or making a living.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> If it makes you feel any better, they made a movie out of the series back in 98.


You don't have to go telling him everything...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They also had reruns on nick at night and on comedy centrals mystery science theater 2000 or 3000. I never liked it. The old guy messing with the kid was way creepy.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea and I don't feel so good. Stomach ache, throwing up and running to the bathroom. The stomach goes between uncomfortable and pressure. So.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TMI, James. TMI.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

It won't be long and we'll be rolling out the cooling//relief stations around town here.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a buddy actually my watch my six guard when I was active just told me about a home made AC with a 8? inch box fan a bucket, a strofoam cooler, and a gallon jug of ice anyone know anything about this sounds kind of neat if it works and might be handy in a power outage off a car battery or something.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's called a swamp cooler. Or something like that. I forget if it can make you sick or propagate mold and mildew through your house. With every answer there creates another problem.


----------

